# Busco esquema fuente simetrica 60+60V 8A



## koxako (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola amigos,estoy buscando un esquema para montar una fuente simetrica regulada y cortocicuitable,desearia que fuera sobre los 50 ó 60 voltios y unos 8 amperios,ya que tengo el transformador con dos salidas de 63v y 8A por salida tambien tengo los condensadores,estaria muy agradecido cualquier información que me oriente sobre el tema.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2009)

Aquí tienes el regulador y un fusible electrónico.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## koxako (Oct 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias fogonazo,esta información es muy interesante,pero me he esplicado mal realmente necesito una fuente regulable entre 0-60v simetrica y unos 8 amperios para mi taller de reparaciones.
podria servirme una fuente normal  de 0 a 60v y ponerla en serie con otra identica?
Un saludo y muchas gracias por vuestra atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2009)

koxako dijo:


> ...podria servirme una fuente normal  de 0 a 60v y ponerla en serie con otra identica?


Si, es totalmente posible

Respecto a tu fuente, debe ser casi excluyentemente SMPS porque en caso contrario la disipación sería tremenda.


----------



## radni (Oct 28, 2009)

Por seguridad agregale dos diodos en inversa en la salida de cada fuente por si la carga no es balanceada.


----------



## koxako (Oct 29, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo y radni  por vuestra información,solo me queda conseguir un esquema de una fuente que abarque de 0v a 60 ó mas voltios ycon una intensidad de 8 amperios,la sugerencia de fogonazo que fuera conmutada no la elimino aunque tengo los condensadores de 22000 micofaradios y 100voltios y el transformador de 63+63v 8A.
Os agradezco de buen grado toda la información que me podais proporcionar,tanto si es para una fuente conmutada o no


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

koxako dijo:


> ......la sugerencia de fogonazo que fuera conmutada no la elimino aunque tengo los condensadores de 22000 micofaradios y 100voltios y el transformador de 63+63v 8A......


Aunque la fuente sea conmutada igualmente empleas todos esos elementos, por conmutada me refiero a la forma de reducir el voltaje con mínimas perdidas de disipación.


----------



## koxako (Oct 30, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo,tienes alguna información al respecto.
Gracias.


----------



## MarkRom (Jul 8, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aunque la fuente sea conmutada igualmente empleas todos esos elementos, por conmutada me refiero a la forma de reducir el voltaje con mínimas perdidas de disipación.


Perdón por revivir el tema, pero no deseo iniciar uno nuevo ya que dispongo de los mismos componentes y quiero hacer una fuente similar a la del tema.

Me interesó mucho el comentario de Fogonazo, He buscado información pero no la encuentro. Hace algunos años un Ing. me mostró una fuente diseñada que según me comentaba regulaba por conmutación, usaba el transformador, rectificador y capacitores típicos de fuentes lineales pero era muy diferente en la parte de la regulación, no generaba casi nada de calor incluso a máxma corriente (unos 5 Amp). Usaba un diodo damper y bobinas a la salida. Lastimosamente nunca tube acceso al diagrama, ¿Alquien sabe como logar la regulación en una fuente simetrica?


----------



## MarkRom (Jul 8, 2014)

Tenía estos diagramas guardados hace algún tiempo, según recuerdo eran para una fuente simetrica de +-60v, pero no sabria interpretarlos

Alguien identifica la estructura de la fuente?


----------

